
Nigeria's BlackBerry addiction offers hope for Research in Motion - namzo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/nov/14/blackberry-nigeria-status-symbol
======
dfrey
TLDR; BlackBerry executives hope to scam Nigerians.

